# How Long Before you get a trial date?



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

I realize this might vary from person to person or state to state but just curious even if its a long time frame thanks!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

roxanne4238 said:


> I realize* this might vary from person to person or state to state* but just curious even if its a long time frame thanks!!!


The bolded is the answer. Also by case to case. No way internet people can tell you what the laws are where you live.

Call up courthouse/your attorney and find out.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

And besides what the law itself may say (and it may not say much of anything at all on the subject), it's highly dependent on the individual judge and his or her docket at the moment.


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: How Long Did take Anyone To Get A Trial Date?*

I am re-phasing the question here. My attorney said it should be soon but couldn't give me a definite time frame and that was aid 2 months ago. I'm here in NY and from what I understand, this state is "slow".


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Get a new attorney


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

Already on Number 3 and also said it depends on how far the courts are "backed up"


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

roxanne4238 said:


> Already on Number 3 and *also said it depends on how far the courts are "backed up"*


Well I guess that is your answer then. 

Hope you get a trial date soon.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

roxanne4238 said:


> Already on Number 3 and also said it depends on how far the courts are "backed up"


Unless your lawyer is just lazy, this is probably accurate. 

Around here, it varies. Sometimes you get a docket control sheet from the court, with the dates all laid out, shortly after the defendant files an answer. Sometimes cases will drift along until the judge gets around to scheduling a trial date.


----------



## roxanne4238 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: How Long Before you get a trial date?UPDATE*

Major Update!!!You will never believe what happened!!!2 days ago I asked my STBX if he was working the following night and he said no because he had court! I asked him for what? Typical, doesn't gave me an answer for I know, I figure maybe it was traffic violation related. It was late at night so I waited till the following morning to text my attorney just to make it wasn't related to the divorce case. Within 2 minutes, he called me and told me that a pre-trial conference was scheduled at 11AM the following day which was yesterday!!!Apparently his office personal majorly screwed up and sent my husband a letter informing him but not to me!!!Well after months of turmoil of my case dragging on, its finally settled and should go through in about 30-90days.I never thought I would see the day!!!!


----------

